# [SOLVED] Modern Warfare 2 DirectX Problem



## Azalei (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59...unrecoverable-problem-430490.html#post2436724

I have the same problem when I go to change the resolution


----------



## feetfirstbase (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Modern Warfare 2 directx unrecoverable problem*

I had this too. I did 2 things and now its working. 1) Updated my video card 2) click start > run> type msconfig hit enter> go to start up, click the box at bottom Hide all windows then click disable all... restart your pc.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Modern Warfare 2 directx unrecoverable problem*

Gosh, there are a lot of people with this problem. Maybe Activision were a bit hasty in releasing it?

feetfirstbase, given what you've just said, if that solved the problem, then it's most likely a conflict with one or more of the junk programs that many people have installed on their computers. I don't own the game, so anybody else feel free to try it.

I'll give a little bit clearer explanation.
Start -> Run -> msconfig -> click "services" -> *tick "Hide all Microsoft Services"* -> untick everything -> click "Startup" -> untick everything 

Save and exit, then restart your computer.

Again, I'm not sure whether this will help, the game has only just come out so there are going to be a few bugs.

If it doesn't help, could you all please run through these steps.


----------



## Azalei (Nov 11, 2009)

*COD4 MW2 DirectX*

Past few days I was getting the DirectX unrecoverable problem with COD: MW2. I basically couldn't change my screen resolution without getting the error come up. To fix this I edited the config files and changed it to windowed mode - changed the screen size then swapped back to fullscreen :smile: Least I have the right resolution now and it works.


----------

